
Robust Landmark-Based Audio Fingerprinting (2012) - iamjeff
http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/resources/matlab/fingerprint/
======
ehnto
Unrelated to the article, but I bookmarked this a few years ago when I first
read it. It was my first real deep dive into a novel problem for a while and
reminded me of why I like to build cool stuff. I never did anything with the
knowledge, but that feeling of excitement and wonder still reminds me of the
day I read it.

It was one of those "Hey, I could actually do this" moments in a space I
thought I would have no hope without prior experience (signal processing)

